# What price?



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Just bought a crew 900 and had the lift tires and wheels put on at the dealer. When it shipped to my house from Alabama he also delivered the original tires and wheels. Thinking about selling them. What would be a good asking price?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

400.00 bucks


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Get on the facebook group "Texas ATV Scene" and you could get $600, $650.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok great thanks Yall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

For 26in tires on 12in rims, about $400-450. Id let them go for 400 if it were me


----------



## hntr52 (Apr 25, 2006)

*What Price*

I just picked up my new 570 midsize from there and they offered $200 for the originals. I was told they should sell for $425-$500


----------



## justgettingstarted (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want to just get them off your hands pm me a price and location maybe I can do that for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

